# SER cable vrs Conduit



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

Teck 90


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mrcastrovinci said:


> Is there anything like an SER cable for 20A thats approved for outdoors (wet Locations)?


Yeah, UF cable.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Uf can only be used underground hence underground feeder. The insulation is rated so the earth can keep the conductor cool. I suggest setting a box and goin underground if you can if not PVC on wall neatly done looks good and can be painted.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

There is also weather rated romex but you may not be able to use it based on the layout of the house


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> Uf can only be used underground hence underground feeder. The insulation is rated so the earth can keep the conductor cool.




UF can be run above ground, where did you hear it could not be?

Are you thinking of USE?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> There is also weather rated romex but you may not be able to use it based on the layout of the house



That would be UF.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

LightsOn81 said:


> Uf can only be used underground hence underground feeder. The insulation is rated so the earth can keep the conductor cool. I suggest setting a box and goin underground if you can if not PVC on wall neatly done looks good and can be painted.


Here the sun heats the pvc and it bows between straps unless strapped every 2' horizontally with exp coupling. EMT would stand up to the test of time better than PVC. I never heard of the special insulation for earth cooling, i think it has more to do with the wet location/direct burial rating of the cable.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*MC*

YOu can get a fine fine mc product from southwire that has black pvc coating. It is wet location rated. A little pricey but great for your situation. Protection from physical damage and UV/Weather. 

Southwire.com


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

Do u Americans not have tech cable?


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

Teck*


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

04-20ma said:


> Do u Americans not have tech cable?


Yeah that's PVC jacketed MC cable, we have that.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> Uf can only be used underground hence underground feeder.


I guess all that sunlight resistant UF was manufactured for nothing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I guess all that sunlight resistant UF was manufactured for nothing.


That is to protect it from the sun until it is backfilled. :thumbsup:


----------



## ed22 (Jul 4, 2011)

uf would still need to be protected from damage like NM so why not just run the vinyl MC or conduit of your choice with THWN?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ed22 said:


> uf would still need to be protected from damage like NM so why not just run the vinyl MC or conduit of your choice with THWN?


Who says the UF is subject to damage?


----------



## ed22 (Jul 4, 2011)

"...if hidden right below where the siding starts..." I assume this is near ground level; perhaps a shovel, rake, etc when gardening...Knife fight in the yard...etc...


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ed22 said:


> uf would still need to be protected from damage like NM so why not just run the vinyl MC or conduit of your choice with THWN?


If your claiming that area as an area subject to physical damage, you can't run the mc either. :no: 330.12(1)


----------



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> If your claiming that area as an area subject to physical damage, you can't run the mc either. :no: 330.12(1)


This is an excellant point...... Now the question is whats "subject to physical damage" as its sooooo open to ahj and not clearly defined. Foot traffic could be said to be applied to anything i suppose. 
:blink:u


----------



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> YOu can get a fine fine mc product from southwire that has black pvc coating. It is wet location rated. A little pricey but great for your situation. Protection from physical damage and UV/Weather.
> 
> Southwire.com


Im going to check this out. Thanks


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres a link to southwire

http://www.southwire.com/products/ArmorliteTypeMCPVCJacketed.htm


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mrcastrovinci said:


> Im going to check this out. Thanks


 
Just fish UF behind the siding and be done with it


----------



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Just fish UF behind the siding and be done with it


It sounds like a good alternative but

Its being inspected..... While there is nothing listed in 340.12 Uses not permitted about it being fished behind siding, it does lead you to 300.4(f) through the uses permitted section #2.....

The inspector will not okay this since someone could put a nail through the siding 300.4(F), it would need a peice of steel protecting it accross the whole length. This is why I do beleive its either conduit or MC.


----------

